

Rackspace Raises Cloud Pricing 50% - tamar
http://www.centernetworks.com/rackspace-cloud-pricing

======
pedalpete
As far as I'm aware, rackspace doesn't currently have the greatest name in
could services (based on articles such as this
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/18/rackspace-down/>).

While customers are struggling with downtime, is this the best time to raise
your prices?

Doesn't it make more sense to improve your product before you can increase the
price?

Also, aren't we seeing other cloud services dropping prices as scalability
improves?

